# Keeping track of performances



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a web site where performances of music are listed? For instance, if I wanted to know how often a particular work was performed, when and by whom, where would I go to find out?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've never found a site that reliably lists all the recordings, let alone performances. I often have to use a combination of Allmusic, Arkivmusic, Wikipedia and Amazon even to find a specific recording. I wonder if the the major orchestras have web sites with a history of all their programs.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ASCAP has its own watchdog department, people who keep tabs on symphony programs, radio airings of concerts and recordings -- as a presence to keep as many as they can clean and legal re: copyright payments.

I'm oretty sure there is no public access to that department's archives or current info.

Some (American) orchestral and opera companies / institutions do list their programs going quite far back in their history. If they do, you can often find some part of the site to type in the title of piece and then find a listing of all the performances.*

I doubt if there is one site which would readily have a listing of any and all music performed professionally and how many times at any and all the locations 

*(When I wanted to recall what year I had seen Stravinsky's _Oedipus Rex_ and _Le Rossignol_ at the Chicago Civic Opera, I did successfully locate the program and its date from their site by typing in the name of the work; the site has a history of works performed, and when.)


----------

